# Forellenteich in Bergkamen / Rünthe



## WIESI (17. Juli 2005)

Hallo!
Da ich hier in Ahlen nicht so viele Angelmöglichkeiten habe, gehe ich gerne auch mal zu einen Forellenteich hier in Ahlen - Dolberg. Meinen *Einstand* hier würde ich am liebsten gerne mit einer Frage beginnen ( ich wusste nicht richtig wohin damit, aber da es um einen Forellenteich geht #c ..... ansonsten bitte verschieben). Und zwar würde mich mal interessieren, wer von euch den Forellenteich in Bergkamen / Rünthe kennt, ein wenig darüber erzählen kann und ggf. sogar einmal Bilder reinstellen kann? Würde mich wahnsinnig darüber freuen |wavey:

gruß
       Christoph


----------



## WIESI (18. Juli 2005)

*AW: Forellenteich in Bergkamen / Rünthe*

Hmm.. schade, weiß den wirklich keiner etwas über die Teiche dort? Würd da nämlich gerne am Samstag angeln gehen und würd mich deshalb über nen paar Infos freuen 

gruß
        Christoph


----------



## piefke01 (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Forellenteich in Bergkamen / Rünthe*

Halli Hallo und frohe Weihnachten !!
Ich habe heute mal ne Runde gedreht und nen parr Teich für's nächste Jahr unter die Lupe genommen.
Muß leider sagen das mir Biene's Angelparadies nun gar nicht zusagt.
Mag ja sein das man da gut fängt.Das kann ich nicht beurteilen.
Aber wirklich wohl kann man sich doch nicht fühlen ,da diese Anlage für meinen Geschmack ein wenig zu künstlich in die Landschaft gehauen ist.
Versteht mich nicht falsch,wer es dort mag zu angeln,der soll es ruhig tun.
Hier noch ein paar Fotos von heute !


----------



## Obi Wan (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Forellenteich in Bergkamen / Rünthe*

Ich weis ja nicht an welchem Forellensee du sonst angelst aber wenn ich den Teich in Rünthe mit dem in Lünen-Brambauer vergleiche weist du welcher in die Natur gehauen ist und welcher nicht.
Kannst ja mal Fotos von deinem Teich reinsetzten oder sag wo damit man mal vergleichen kann vieleicht kannst du mich ja überzeugen.
Gruß Dirk


----------

